# Who Dat!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So, most of you know how huge this Sunday is for me. It seems like I've been waiting for this day my entire life, and I'm so excited!! Just wanted to share a couple of things that may help explain why I'm in such a state. I love my SAINTS!

Article from local paper:

Dear Miami : Get ready for the Who Dat Nation coming for the Super Bowl

By Mark Lorando, The Times-Picayune

February 01, 2010, 5:06AM

Dear Miami ,

The Saints are coming. And so are we, their loyal, long-suffering and slightly discombobulated Super Bowl-bound fans.

While there's still time to prepare -- although a few hard-core Who Dats will begin trickling in Monday, most of us won't arrive until Thursday or Friday -- we thought we'd give you a heads-up about what you should expect.

First things first: You need more beer.

Yeah, we know. You ordered extra. You think you have more than any group of humans could possibly consume in one week. Trust us. You don't.

New Orleans was a drinking town long before the Saints drove us to drink. But it turns out beer tastes better when you're winning. (Who knew?) So let's just say we're thirsty for more than a championship; adjust your stockpiles accordingly.

And look. When we ask you for a go-cup, be nice to us. We don't even know what "open container law" means. Is that anything like "last call"?

It's Carnival season in New Orleans (that's Mardi Gras to you), and we'll be taking the celebration on the road. So don't be startled if you walk past us and we throw stuff at you; that's just our way of saying hello.

Oh, and sorry in advance about those beads we leave dangling from your palm trees. We just can't help ourselves.

February is also crawfish season, and you can be sure that more than one enterprising tailgater will figure out a way to transport a couple sacks of live mudbugs and a boiling pot to Miami.

When the dude in the 'Who Dat' T-shirt asks if you want to suck da head and pinch da tail, resist the urge to punch him. He's not propositioning you. He's inviting you to dinner.

And if you see a big Cajun guy who looks exactly like an old Saints quarterback walking around town in a dress ... don't ask. It's a long story.

We know that crowd control is a major concern for any Super Bowl host city. Our advice? Put away the riot gear.

Reason No. 1: Indianapolis is going to lose, and their fans are way too dull to start a riot.

Reason No. 2: New Orleans showed the world on Sunday that we know how to throw a victory party. We don't burn cars. We dance on them.

Reason No. 3: Even if we did lose, which we won't, leaving the stadium would be like leaving a funeral, and our typical response to that is to have a parade.

Speaking of which: If you happen to see a brass band roll by, followed by a line of folks waving their handkerchiefs, you're not supposed to just stand there and watch. As our own Irma Thomas would say, get your backfield in motion.

And hey, Mister DJ! Yes, we know you've already played that stupid Ying Yang Twins song 10 times tonight, but indulge us just one more time.

To us, "Halftime (Stand Up and Get Crunk)" isn't just a song; it's 576 points of good memories. It's the sound of a Drew Brees touchdown pass to Devery Henderson, a Pierre Thomas dive for first down on 4th-and-1, a Garrett Hartley field goal sailing through the uprights in overtime.

It's what a championship sounds like. You may get sick of hearing it. We won't. Encore, dammit.

Inside Sun Life Stadium, you may find your ears ringing more than usual. We're louder than other fans. Seven thousand of ours sound like 70,000 of theirs.

Don't believe us? Ask the 12th man in the Vikings huddle.

Some people think it's just the Dome that heightens our volume. But you're about to discover a little secret: We can scream loud enough to make your head explode, indoors or out.

It's not the roof. It's the heart.

Well, OK, and the beer.

Don't be surprised if there are more Saints fans outside the stadium than inside. A lot of us are coming just to say we were part of history, even if we can't witness it up close. The Saints are family to us, and you know how it is with family: We want to be there for them, whether they really need us or not. Because we know our presence will mean something to them, whether they can see us or not.

Come to think of it, seeing as how you're taking us in for the week, we pretty much regard you as family, too. So we're warning you now: If you're within hugging distance, you're fair game.

Hugging strangers is a proud Who Dat tradition, right up there with crying when we win.

Most sports fans cry when their teams lose. Not us. We've been losing gracefully and with good humor for 43 years. Tragedy and disappointment don't faze us. It's success that makes us go to pieces.

Hurricane Katrina? We got that under control. The Saints in the Super Bowl? SOMEBODY CALL A PARAMEDIC!!!

So anyway, don't let the tears of joy freak you out. We're just ... disoriented.

OK. Let's review:

Order more beer. Throw me something, mister. Suck da heads. Wear da dress. Stand up. Get crunk. Hug it out. Protect your eardrums. Pass the Kleenex. Hoist the trophy.

See you at the victory party.

Faithfully yours,

The Who Dat Nation

And, check out this London Times piece...make sure to watch the video...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/more_sport/us_sport/article7012708.ece

Hope you guys will be cheering with me on Sunday...WHO DAT!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh come one now. The Colts are going to "whoop a.." And don't forget that Manning is a former Vol. The Tennesseans will be there in orange with blue number 18's on there shirts. The Saints don't have a chance.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Oh come one now. The Colts are going to "whoop a.." And don't forget that Manning is a former Vol. The Tennesseans will be there in orange with blue number 18's on there shirts. The Saints don't have a chance.


Before he was a Vol or a Colt, he was a New Orleanian.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a (long suffering) JETS fan, so I feel your pain. Just want to let you know that we are rooting for the Saints too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just going to make it worse when he whips the Saints.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

As a Colts fan - I hope Freeney's ankle injury doesn't too adversely affect the defense. It has changed the points spread...

If the Colts lose, the consolation for me is that the Saints were my second favorite team this season. I think most fans can't help but feel sympathetic toward New Orleans and the Saints after Katrina....

However, I still have to say "Go Colts!!"


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Who Dat baby the Saint's are going to whoop on some Colt's....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kim, I promise "if" I actually watched football I would be right there with you rooting for the Saints! After seeing their logo on your avatar for so long and feeling your enthusiasm who could help it......lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

As a kid growing up in North Huntingdon, PA in the 1970's, I fondly remember the Steelers superbowl parties my whole block had and how much that team meant to everyone. I know that's going to be you Kim! 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for them.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ohhhh I'm so jealous! Those years of being a Eagles fan but not a win, now my J E T S did darn good and I'm proud of them, but it's still not going to the SUPER BOWL!

Are you going to Miami, Kim? I've been in Phoenix for SuperBowl week and it's sure a blast, even without going to the game.

Well I don't think Payton will crush the heart of his home town Who Dat Nation, even if he wants to, and Drew will have his day!

I'll be cheering and I hope it's a great game with no injuries on both sides.

:cheer2: Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kim, this is for you!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I honestly don't care whatsoever, but I will be rooting for the Saints because Kim is the most insane football fan I've ever met in my entire life and if the Saints lose, I think she might hang herself.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am rooting for the *COLTS
*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Haha...I love that video!

No worries, Ivy. I know the national media makes it sound like we shouldn't even bother playing the game because Golden Child Manning already has it sewed up, but the boys in black and gold are taking that trophy back to New Orleans...WHO DAT!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL, that video was funny, I couldn't help but notice all the empty glasses and bottles setting around in front of the fans!

I still think that even if he has the chance, there will be a tiny voice in Paytons head saying "how can I throw the winning pass and crush all those Saints hearts?" :decision:


Can't wait for tomorrow! Go Saint's!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

WHO DAT!!! On board with Kim for this one, her enthusiasm in infectious so I'll be a Saints fan for the day. (I also like saying WHO DAT!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GO SAINTS! I was thinking of you all night Kim! Enjoy the victory!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::rockon::whoo::whoo::whoo::first:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

"There is no joy in Mudville tonight" the mighty Peyton struck out. Congrats Kim, a good game. Lucile


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Wonderful game! So much fun to watch ( of course I was cheering for the Saints, or it wouldn't have been so much fun) and close enough to keep it interesting the whole time.

I bet you're having a terrific celebration tonight Kim, enjoy it!
I honestly didn't have huge hopes for a Saints win, but boy did they prove me wrong! :cheer2:

Who Dat?!

Beverly


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wooooo!!! Stand up & get crunk! Who Dat, baby....yeah!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It was such a good game! Have fun for the rest of the week Kim! Is the city shutting down tomorrow for the parade?

WHO DAT!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

WHO DAT BABY!!!!! SO proud to be from New Orleans!!! I am still pinching myself this morning  What a game! Such a great coach, such a great team!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

As a young boy growing up in New Orleans, Peyton Manning dreamed of throwing the winning pass for the Saints in the Superbowl. On Sunday, he did  Heeheehee...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:bounce:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

:amen:


----------

